# For the tow truck lover on here lol



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Was looking around on ebay and found this.........

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-TOMY-AU...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item35bd844741#ht_500wt_1287

For the guy who loves the red tow trucks. Here you go Tex.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

tazman052186 said:


> Was looking around on ebay and found this.........
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-TOMY-AU...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item35bd844741#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> For the guy who loves the red tow trucks. Here you go Tex.



Yup, been watching it. 

"RED WITHOUT A ROOF AND A BLACK WENCH"

Really, a BLACK WENCH?

"ALSO HAS A CRACKED AND REPAIRED FRONT POST"

And then....
"STILL IN GREAT CONDITION FOR 45 +YEARS OLD"


I apparently have no idea of what great condition is then.

Not much on ebay right now for me. 
Everything is way over priced or it's just junk.

Although I will consider most any condition that is about the limit.



If anyone has a decent tow truck, most any color too, I would be interested.
Paying fair market value.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tee hee....I have to be good for a while


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Just was thinking of you Tex really didnt read anything on it. Just seen the tow truck.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

I just wish that he was as concerned about the photos as he is about 5 star feedback.
Most of the photos are at a distance so it's really hard to get a good idea of what you are bidding on.
(there could be a reason I guess)

I may bid on the wrecked wrecker before its all over with.
I could use the boom but from the photo it looks as bad as the rest.


It is in "great condition" though..........


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, I have been shamed into the bidding war on the wrecked wrecker.
I have an idea of how I may resurrect it if I win.

Without the "Corona influence" what do y'all think it should be worth?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Red ones sell from between $30-50 according to ebay's completed listings. A top from RRR for $7 plus shipping and you are in business. The last one I saw that did not have a top (and was painted black) went for $20. I think about $20 is right for this one

You can also get a resin version here http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id27.html

But his top won't be crystal clear but the price will be right!


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

bobwoodly said:


> Red ones sell from between $30-50 according to ebay's completed listings.


Most of those are probably ours........ :thumbsup:

The thing is already past the $20.00 mark!

I will probably go once more closer to the end.
$30.00 or so is about it for me.
Open rivet chassis are a little less value.

(at least to me)


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I would go 30 on it and thats it.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tex, I can relate as I am a fan of the tow truck.  Many years ago,
I collected T-Jets and had them in white, red, tan, yellow, olive, green
and the elusive turquoise which I thought looked like a cereal box toy.
I kept the red one and have since p/u a tan tow w/dual rears.
I also like the olive or green, so I should have kept one of them too. 
A relative for Bruce(Bad Dawg) had a few of his tow casts available on HT
and I purchased a gray tow kit. He had a few clear roof w/beacon available,
I'll check for an extra as I bought a few. The tows are !


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

tazman052186 said:


> I would go 30 on it and thats it.


I have it there now so we'll see what happens. At the least I will help the seller make a few more $$.

I wouldn't go that high but there is not much else out there right now.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got this one from Slaters on the bay...










I would like to get a few more.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Lucky me I now own the infamous wrecked wrecker.
(see what happens when you are bored)

I would like to have some of the resin ones that are available but my talents are rather limited so I tend to stick with completed models.

I don't mind simple finishes but when it requires a lot of fitting and painting I'm out.

I don't even like drilling the body post holes.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

What did you get it for?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

$30.00


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

TexMexSu said:


> .... but my talents are rather limited......


this never stopped me before.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> this never stopped me before.


Good one!

I get bodies with the intention of actually working on them but......


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> this never stopped me before.


Ha, I was fairly proud of myself when I sawed off the back half of a US-1 Dump truck to make a day cab tractor to fit on a semi chassis and spray bombed it with Testors paint But I realize compared to most of the stuff in the customizing section of this forum it looks like an 8 year old did it. But I enjoyed myself and still like it so whatever :dude:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bought a tow truck body last week at a local hobby store $3.00, the motorcycle I grabbed for .50 (parts only car).
ice sicker watching over everything.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool. I need to get some parts to rebuild my sons motorcycles. He loves them, but he's rough with them too


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Really, another topless wrecker????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16083782514...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_2551wt_922






We got no Ice Sickers, just good old American made guns!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Aurora-...360505821357?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item53efd248ad


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

tazman052186 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Aurora-...360505821357?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item53efd248ad


We now own it but the shipping is nuts. $9.50????


Also hoping there are a few at the Midwest show next Sunday.


----------

